# 1939 Hiawatha Shelby Airflow (Free Shipping, No Reserve, 99 cent)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2014)

Free Shipping, No Reserve, .99 cent

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111267452903?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2014)

Shouldn't you put a shipping charge on the bike? Free shipping?that is a super deal.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2014)

vincev said:


> Shouldn't you put a shipping charge on the bike? Free shipping?that is a super deal.




Thanks I think. Were you saying free shipping is good or bad?


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2014)

Its a good thing for the buyer.Hope you get a good price on your bike.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 4, 2014)

Still too cheap


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2014)

*You took a gamble...*

but got pretty close to what you wanted. Congrats. Cool bike.


----------

